# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Kassandra/Կասանդրա

## Adam

:LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 




Ես, ի տարբերություն Սանտա Բարբարայի, մանկությունից ավելի շատ այս սերիալն եմ հիշում: 
Շատ էի սիրում... ու նույնիսկ ես ու մեր հարևանի աղջիկը մեր տանը Ռանդու-ռանդու էինք խաղում...  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ես ձեռքերս բացած կանգնում էի պատի դիմաց, իսկ էդ աղջիկն էլ վրաս ֆլոմաստերներ էր շպրտում... 
 :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Խոսենք նաև ա՛յս լեգենդար սերիալի մասին:  :Jpit: 

Կոռայմա Տոռես, 
Օսվալդո Ռիոս, 
Լոլի Սանչես... 
 :LOL: 

էս երեք անուններն եմ հիշում, որպես տիտրեր...

Իմ սիրած կերպարը Ռազաուռան էր... 

Հ.Գ. նոստալգիա  :Sad:  :Blush: 
էն մարդասպան աղախինը...  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.08.2010), Elmo (01.08.2010), Jarre (05.07.2014), Աբելյան (01.08.2010), Գանգրահեր (14.11.2010), Հայկօ (01.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010), ՆանՍ (02.08.2010), Ուլուանա (01.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2010)

----------


## Katka

Ի՞նչ խոսենք:

----------


## Dayana

Բա չե՞նք հիշում: Ամբողջ ամռան ընթացքում գումար էի կուտոկել, որ ինձ համար ինչ-որ բան գնեմ, գնացի Լուիս-Դավիդի նկարները գնեցի  :Beee:  Մինչև հիմա էդ նկարները կան  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես սերիալից գրեթե ոչինչ չեմ հիշում, եթե չհաշվենք որոշ կադրեր: Դրա համար մի պատմություն կպատմեմ: Լուիս Դավիթը առաջին կերպարն էր, հետևաբար Օսվալդո Ռիոսն էլ առաջին դերասանը, ում հանդեպ մեր գյուղի աղջիկներն սկսեցին քնքուշ զգացմունքներ տածել, թաքուն հառաչել: Ու քանի որ մինչ այդ նման բան «ընդունված չէր», աղջիկները հիմնականում նույնիսկ միմյանցից թաքուն էին պահում իրենց զգացմունքները, ասես հարևանի տղային էին սիրահարվել, ու եթե մեկը իմանար, ամոթ կլիներ: Բայց այդ բոլորի մեջ կար մեկը, որը բավարար վարպետությամբ չէր թաքցրել, որ գեղեցիկ Լուիս Դավիթը գերել է իր սիրտը :Love: 
Մի օր սրանց թաղի աղջիկները, միմյանց աչքով անելով, սկսում են խոսել էս աղջկա ասպետի մասին.
-Տղա՛ք, իմացե՞լ եք, կըսեն Լուիս Դավիթը մեր գեղը տի քա աղջիկ ուզելու: :Shok: 
-Քա ի՞նչ կըսես, իտոր վե՞վ տի առնե, փչացածին մեկն է, աշես քանի՞ հոգու հետ է քաշ էկե... :Bad: 
-Կինոյին մեջ ա կը էսոր-էնոր պաքնե...
Ու նմանատիպ հարձակումներ խեղճ տղայի բարոյական կերպարի վրա: Մեկ էլ մեր հերոսուհին չի դիմանում.
-Էդման բաներ միք ըսե, ես նաղդ կլիենտ եմ...  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

Մինչև հիմա գյուղում էդ «նաղդ կլիենտը» հիշում են...
Հ. Գ. Էդ աղջիկը երեսունին մոտ է (երևի վերևից :Jpit:  ու դեռ չի ամուսնացել... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.08.2010), Ariadna (01.08.2010), Elmo (01.08.2010), My World My Space (01.08.2010), Աբելյան (01.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.08.2010), Երկնային (01.08.2010), Կաթիլ (01.08.2010), Հայկօ (01.08.2010), Մանուլ (01.08.2010), Ուլուանա (01.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բա որ էս սերիալից հետո շուկաներում ամեն ինչը «Կասանդրա» անունով էին կոչում... Կասանդրա պամիդորները, կասանդրա դեղձերը, կասանդրա խնձորները ու Լուիս-Դավիդ ձվերը  :Jpit:

----------

Adam (01.08.2010), aerosmith (01.08.2010), Ariadna (01.08.2010), davidus (01.08.2010), Elmo (01.08.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010), My World My Space (01.08.2010), Sagittarius (01.08.2010), Դարք (05.08.2010), Երկնային (01.08.2010), Հայկօ (01.08.2010), Հարդ (01.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.04.2011), ՆանՍ (02.08.2010), Ուլուանա (01.08.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Ես կասանրայից Դիեգոյին եմ լավ հիշում (իսկ թե ինչի Դիեգո...): Ուզում էի իրան նմանվեի, մեծանայի, իրա նման տղա դառնայի :Blush: : 
Սենց որ գնա, «Բլանկոյի Այրին» էլ կբացվի: Այ էտ կինոն ծերից ծեր հիշում եմ: Դիեգոն... :Love:

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Կասանդրան էն է՞ր, որ ատրճանակը պահում էին պահարանի մեջ` շորերի տակ, հետո ինքը գալիս վերցնում էր, մատնահետքերը հայտնվում էին վրան, և այդպես մի քանի անգամ  :Jpit: : Ուղղակի էդ փոքր ժամանակ նայածս սերիալները մի քիչ խառնում եմ  :LOL: :
 Բայց չէի հիշում, որ ստեղ Օսվալդո Ռիոսն էլ ա խաղում  :Jpit: :

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես ձեռքերս բացած կանգնում էի պատի դիմաց, իսկ էդ աղջիկն էլ վրաս ֆլոմաստերներ էր շպրտում...


. 

Բախտդ բերել ա, ես ու ախպերս որ խաղում էինք ֆլոմաստերի տեղը ավելի սուր բաներ էին շպրտվում:  :Black Eye: 
Ես էտ սերալից մենակ Կասանդրայի տատու` Դորինդայի, անունն եմ հիշում :LOL: : Դասարանում էլ ասում էին, որ Կասանդրային նման եմ, հիշում եմ որ ինձ մի այլ կարգի լավ էի զգում էտ փաստից: :Օըյ

----------

Adam (01.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (01.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ես, ի տարբերություն Սանտա Բարբարայի, մանկությունից ավելի շատ այս սերիալն եմ հիշում: 
> Շատ էի սիրում... ու նույնիսկ ես ու մեր հարևանի աղջիկը մեր տանը Ռանդու-ռանդու էինք խաղում... 
> 
> Ես ձեռքերս բացած կանգնում էի պատի դիմաց, իսկ էդ աղջիկն էլ վրաս ֆլոմաստերներ էր շպրտում...


Ախպեր էդ աղջիկը ոնցա քեզ համոզել?  :Jpit: ) Կասանդրան Ռանդուի վրա ոչ բան չէր շպրտում.. կարճ ասած ոչ թե ինքը քեզ, այլ պտի դու իրան...  :Jpit: ))

----------

davidus (01.08.2010), My World My Space (01.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010), ՆանՍ (02.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Այս սերիալը ինձ հիշեցնում է ցուրտ ու մութ բայց կարոտած տարիները երբ հարևաներով հավաքվում էինք որևէ մեկի տանը ով լեվի լույս ուներ (որովհետև հովհարային անջատումներ էին լինում) որպիսի կարողանանք նայել այդ սերիալը  :Jpit: : Ահա խնդրեմ որպես հիշողությունների թարմացում: *Կասանդրա* (Վենեսուելա)

----------

Աբելյան (01.08.2010), ՆանՍ (02.08.2010), Նարե (02.08.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մի կապիկ խաղալիք կար, որ հիվանդ աղջկան հա զբաղեցնում էր, հիշում եք? անունը Ծիլիկո էր ))))) Ես մի ընկեր ունեի դպրոցում, կողքիս նստող տղան էր, մեծ ականջներ ուներ, անունը էտ կինոյի կապիկի անունից էի դրել` Ծիլիկո, ասեմ, որ մինչև հիմա էլ իրեն Ծիլիկո են ասում  :Blush:  :LOL: 

Մեկ էլ կինոյի վերջերում մի աղջիկ էր եկել ցիրկում Ռանդու հետ աշխատելու ու սիրահարվել էր իրեն, էն որ վերջում թռիչքի ժամանակ էր կարծեմ ընկնում մեռնում էր, թե դա Ռանդուն էր ?  :Think:   լավ դա հեչ, կարևոր չի, իմացաք վերջը ում հետ եմ  :Jpit:  էտ աղջիկը ասում էին հայա: Ու հիշում եմ, որ դրանից հետո սկսվեց Յուրի Գագարինի ու Նու պոգադիի հայ լինելու լեգենդները  :Jpit:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մի կապիկ խաղալիք կար, որ հիվանդ աղջկան հա զբաղեցնում էր, հիշում եք? անունը Ծիլիկո էր ))))) Ես մի ընկեր ունեի դպրոցում, կողքիս նստող տղան էր, մեծ ականջներ ուներ, անունը էտ կինոյի կապիկի անունից էի դրել` Ծիլիկո, ասեմ, որ մինչև հիմա էլ իրեն Ծիլիկո են ասում 
> 
> Մեկ էլ կինոյի վերջերում մի աղջիկ էր եկել ցիրկում Ռանդու հետ աշխատելու ու սիրահարվել էր իրեն, էն որ վերջում թռիչքի ժամանակ էր կարծեմ ընկնում մեռնում էր, թե դա Ռանդուն էր ?   լավ դա հեչ, կարևոր չի, իմացաք վերջը ում հետ եմ  էտ աղջիկը ասում էին հայա: Ու հիշում եմ, որ դրանից հետո սկսվեց Յուրի Գագարինի ու Նու պոգադիի հայ լինելու լեգենդները


Բա մեղք չէր այդ դասընկերտ  :Cray:  Մեր հայերը սիրում են օտարազգիներին հայացնել դա նորություն չի  :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

> Մի կապիկ խաղալիք կար, որ հիվանդ աղջկան հա զբաղեցնում էր, հիշում եք? անունը Ծիլիկո էր ))))) Ես մի ընկեր ունեի դպրոցում, կողքիս նստող տղան էր, մեծ ականջներ ուներ, անունը էտ կինոյի կապիկի անունից էի դրել` Ծիլիկո, ասեմ, որ մինչև հիմա էլ իրեն Ծիլիկո են ասում 
> 
> Մեկ էլ կինոյի վերջերում մի աղջիկ էր եկել ցիրկում Ռանդու հետ աշխատելու ու սիրահարվել էր իրեն, էն որ վերջում թռիչքի ժամանակ էր կարծեմ ընկնում մեռնում էր, թե դա Ռանդուն էր ?   լավ դա հեչ, կարևոր չի, իմացաք վերջը ում հետ եմ  էտ աղջիկը ասում էին հայա: Ու հիշում եմ, որ դրանից հետո սկսվեց Յուրի Գագարինի ու Նու պոգադիի հայ լինելու լեգենդները


 :LOL:  Դե արի մարդկանց բացատրի որ էդ Կասանդրայի կուկլի անուննա  :Jpit: )))))))

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Դե արի մարդկանց բացատրի որ էդ Կասանդրայի կուկլի անուննա )))))))


Իրա էության հետ դա էնքան համահունչա, որ մարդկանց մոտ ավելորդ հարցեր չեն առաջանում  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

> Իրա էության հետ դա էնքան համահունչա, որ մարդկանց մոտ ավելորդ հարցեր չեն առաջանում


Էս ինչ քֆուր տվիր  :Jpit: ))))))

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Մի պատմություն քչիկ մը ցենզուռայից դուրս.
Մեզ մոտ մի սմուշկա ծախող կին կար, շուկայով շրջում էր, ու գոռում. «Լավ խարակած սմուշկա, աղով խարակած, յուղով տապակած սմուշկա, Կասանդրայի սմուշկա», մի օր էլ մի ձու ծախող մարդ, որ էդ կիը տենց գոռալով անցավ, սկսեց գոռալ. «Իգնասյոյի ձվերը, Իգնասյոյի ձվերը» :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.08.2010), Ariadna (01.08.2010), davidus (01.08.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010), Nare-M (01.08.2010), Աբելյան (01.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.08.2010), Դեկադա (01.08.2010), Կաթիլ (01.08.2010), Ձայնալար (03.08.2010), Մանուլ (02.08.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Մի պատմություն քչիկ մը ցենզուռայից դուրս.
> Մեզ մոտ մի սմուշկա ծախող կին կար, շուկայով շրջում էր, ու գոռում. «Լավ խարակած սմուշկա, աղով խարակած, յուղով տապակած սմուշկա, Կասանդրայի սմուշկա», մի օր էլ մի ձու ծախող մարդ, որ էդ կիը տենց գոռալով անցավ, սկսեց գոռալ. «Իգնասյոյի ձվերը, Իգնասյոյի ձվերը»


ըհը, շուկայում էլ հավի բուդը դարձրել էին «Կասանդրայի բդերը»  :LOL:

----------

davidus (01.08.2010), Freeman (03.08.2010), Nare-M (01.08.2010), Աբելյան (01.08.2010), Արծիվ (01.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.08.2010), Մանուլ (02.08.2010), Շինարար (01.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ եմ մի անգամ շուկայում լսել. «Կասանդրայի բդերը, Լուիս Դավիդի ձվերը»  :LOL: ։ Մի անգամ էլ արևածաղիկ ծախող տատիկից լսեցի. «Շտապեք սեմուշկեն պրծավ՝ Ալոնդրա–Կասանդրա»  :LOL: ։

«Կասանդրայի» ժամանակ ես տասներորդ դասարանում էի, ու հիշում եմ, որ էդ շրջանում աղջիկներից շատերն էին փորձում Կասանդրային նմանվել. ճակատներին Կասանդրայի աբադոկից էին դնում, մազերն էլ Կասանդրայի նման սարքում  :Jpit: ։ Դե, մինչև էդ ո՞վ էր տեսել, որ աբադոկը ճակատին դնեն  :LOL: ։

----------

Adam (01.08.2010), Աբելյան (01.08.2010), Արծիվ (01.08.2010), ՆանՍ (03.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> ըհը, շուկայում էլ հավի բուդը դարձրել էին «Կասանդրայի բդերը»


Այ դա առանց խոսքի լավը կլիներ, ափսոս որ տեղյակ չեմ եղել թե չէ մեծ հաճույքով կգնեի այդ համով բդերը  :Nyam:

----------


## Արծիվ

Կասանդրան և իր ամուսինը *CORAIMA TORRES & NICOLÁS MONTERO*


Կարծում եմ երիտասարդ ժամանակ 1991-92թթ նա ավելի հմայիչ էր, ոնց որ *չամիչով բուլկի* լիներ  :Love:   :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

Ես էդ սերիալին երախտապարտ եմ:
Երեխա էի էդ ժամանակ ու ամառները գյուղ էին ուղարկում հանգստանալու: Էդ սերիալը հենց սկսում էր գյուղում անխթիր բոլորը գնում էին սերիալ նայելու ու քանի որ հիմնական մասը ծերեր էին, հեռուստացույցին էնքան էին ձայն տալիս, որ պատերազմ սկսվեր՝ չէին իմանա:
Այ իսկական ժամանակն էր հարևանների վաղահաս խնձորներն ու գիլասները ուտելու(մերոնց այգում վաղահաս խնձոր ու գիլաս չկար):

Սերիալից շատ բան չէմ հիշում: Մենակ հիշում եմ որ Կասանդրան Դոռադո անունով տատիկ ուներ, մի հատ Ռագու կար, դանակ մանակ էր շպրտում, մեկ էլ ծաղրածու Թոմասին եմ լավ հիշում: Մեր կուրսում մի աղջիկ կար էդ թոմասին կոպիան էր, այ էդքան գեշ էր:

----------

davidus (02.08.2010), Աբելյան (01.08.2010), Հայկօ (01.08.2010), Մանուլ (02.08.2010), Ռեդ (01.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw75sdYIdyM&feature=player_embedded


Լավ երգ ա:

----------

Արծիվ (02.08.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Ես էլ փոքր  ժամանակ  մեծ անհամբերությամբ  էի սպասում,  թե երբա էդ  սերիալը  սկսելու: Հիշում  եմ`ինադու   ուղիղ  մի  ժամ    հաց  էի  ուտում, որ  կինոն մինչև վերջ նայեի,  նոր գնայի դասերս  սովորեի :LOL:  
Մի  աշխատակցուհի  ունենք. ու էս քանի  ամիսա  մի  մարդ  ամեն  անգամ,    գալիս,  հարցնումա` Կասանդրեն  ուրա,  Կասանդրեն  ուրա: Մենք էլ էդ աղջկան կանչում  ենք` Կասանդրաաաաաաաաաաա,  արի, Լուիս Դավիթդ Էկելա :LOL:

----------


## Agni

էս ինչ մանկության հուշեր եք իրարով տալիս :Smile:  մոռացել էի, ահագին ուրախացա... երեխեք բայց ո՞ր թվականին էին ցույց տալիս առաջին անգամ:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> էս ինչ մանկության հուշեր եք իրարով տալիս մոռացել էի, ահագին ուրախացա... երեխեք բայց ո՞ր թվականին էին ցույց տալիս առաջին անգամ:


Կարծեմ` 1995-6 թվականին էր կամ 97

----------


## Monk

Կյանքիս մեջ միակ սերիալն է, որ նայել եմ: Չնայած մինչև կեսը:  :LOL:  Մեր թաղում գունավոր հեռուստացույց մենակ մերն էր, ու մեծ ժողովրդականություն վայելող սերիալն իր ողջ շքեղությամբ ըմբոշխնելու համար թաղում մեծ ու փոքր ինչքան պարապ-սարապ դեմք կար, լցվում էին մեր տուն: Քանի որ ես էլ էի պարապ-սարապ, հետները նայում էի: Հետո չգիտեմ ինչ եղավ, սերիալն ուրիշ ալիքով սկսեցին ցույց տալ, թե ինչ, էլ չկար: Ահագին ուրախացել էի խժբժոցից պրծնելու համար: :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծեմ` 1995-6 թվականին էր կամ 97


96-97 թվերին են ցույց տվել  :Smile: ։ 




> Հետո չգիտեմ ինչ եղավ, սերիալն ուրիշ ալիքով սկսեցին ցույց տալ, թե ինչ, էլ չկար: Ահագին ուրախացել էի խժբժոցից պրծնելու համար:


Չէ, միշտ էլ նույն ալիքով են ցույց տվել՝ սկզբից մինչև վերջ, Հ1–ով։ Խնդիրը երևի ձեր հեռուստացույցն էր կամ անտենան  :Jpit: ։

----------

ՆանՍ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Adam

Մի հատ էլ եմ սերիալ հիշել, որի մեջ է՛լ էր էս դերասանուհին խաղում:  :LOL: 
Բայց դե դրան նվիրված թեմա չեմ բացի  :Jpit:  , որովհետև դրանից ոչ մի բան չեմ հիշում... շա՜տ փոքր էի էդ ժամանակ: Ուղղակի որ մերոնք նայում էին՝ անունը տպավորվել ա... 

Ալոնդրա... 
 :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> Մի հատ էլ եմ սերիալ հիշել, որի մեջ է՛լ էր էս դերասանուհին խաղում: 
> Բայց դե դրան նվիրված թեմա չեմ բացի  , որովհետև դրանից ոչ մի բան չեմ հիշում... շա՜տ փոքր էի էդ ժամանակ: Ուղղակի որ մերոնք նայում էին՝ անունը տպավորվել ա... 
> 
> Ալոնդրա...


Էդ էս դերասանուհին չէր, ուրիշ էր Ալոնդրան, ավելի քառակուսի գլխով մի տեսակ  :Jpit:

----------


## Monk

> 96-97 թվերին են ցույց տվել ։ 
> 
> 
> Չէ, միշտ էլ նույն ալիքով են ցույց տվել՝ սկզբից մինչև վերջ, Հ1–ով։ Խնդիրը երևի ձեր հեռուստացույցն էր կամ անտենան ։


Չէէէ, հեռուստացույցի կամ անետնայի խնդիր չէր: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, շաբաթ-կիրակի, թե մենակ կիրակի էին ցույց տալիս: Հետո հաստատ մի բան փոխվեց, կարող ա օր կամ ժամ, չգիտեմ: Համենայնդպես փոխվելուց հետո հնարավոր չեղավ էլ նայել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էդ էս դերասանուհին չէր, ուրիշ էր Ալոնդրան, ավելի քառակուսի գլխով մի տեսակ


Հա, ուրիշ էր։ Այսինքն՝ չգիտեմ, գուցե ինքն էլ էր խաղում էդ սերիալում, բայց գլխավոր դերասանուհին՝ Ալոնդրան, ինքը չէր հաստատ։ Բայց քառակուսի գլխով չէր  :LOL: , դեմքը լավ հիշում եմ. գլուխը Կասսանդրայի գլխից ավելի երկարավուն էր, ու մի տեսակ լիքն էր համ դեմքը, համ էլ մարմինը, բայց դիմագծերով սիրունիկն էր։ Ես էդ սերիալից շատ քիչ սերիաներ եմ տեսել, իսկի սյուժեն չգիտեմ։ Մենակ հիշում եմ, որ մեքսիկական էր։
Իսկ Կասսանդրայի դերասանուհին մի ուրիշ սերիալում էր խաղում`«Մարիա Էմիլիա»։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:38 ----------




> Չէէէ, հեռուստացույցի կամ անետնայի խնդիր չէր: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, շաբաթ-կիրակի, թե մենակ կիրակի էին ցույց տալիս: Հետո հաստատ մի բան փոխվեց, կարող ա օր կամ ժամ, չգիտեմ: Համենայնդպես փոխվելուց հետո հնարավոր չեղավ էլ նայել:


Հա, ժամերը՝ կարող ա  :Smile: , բայց հաստատ մինչև վերջ նույն ալիքով են ցույց տվել։

----------


## Monk

> Հա, ուրիշ էր։ Այսինքն՝ չգիտեմ, գուցե ինքն էլ էր խաղում էդ սերիալում, բայց գլխավոր դերասանուհին՝ Ալոնդրան, ինքը չէր հաստատ։ Բայց քառակուսի գլխով չէր , դեմքը լավ հիշում եմ. գլուխը Կասսանդրայի գլխից ավելի երկարավուն էր, ու մի տեսակ լիքն էր համ դեմքը, համ էլ մարմինը, բայց դիմագծերով սիրունիկն էր։ Ես էդ սերիալից շատ քիչ սերիաներ եմ տեսել, իսկի սյուժեն չգիտեմ։ Մենակ հիշում եմ, որ մեքսիկական էր։
> Իսկ Կասսանդրայի դերասանուհին մի ուրիշ սերիալում էր խաղում`«Մարիա Էմիլիա»։
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:38 ----------
> 
> 
> Հա, ժամերը՝ կարող ա , բայց հաստատ մինչև վերջ նույն ալիքով են ցույց տվել։


Երևի ժամերն էին փոխել, իսկ էտ ժամերին էլ Արցախի հեռուստատեսությունն էր մտնում հանրայինի ալիքով:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հա, ուրիշ էր։ Այսինքն՝ չգիտեմ, գուցե ինքն էլ էր խաղում էդ սերիալում, բայց գլխավոր դերասանուհին՝ Ալոնդրան, ինքը չէր հաստատ։ Բայց քառակուսի գլխով չէր , դեմքը լավ հիշում եմ. գլուխը Կասսանդրայի գլխից ավելի երկարավուն էր, ու մի տեսակ լիքն էր համ դեմքը, համ էլ մարմինը, բայց դիմագծերով սիրունիկն էր։ Ես էդ սերիալից շատ քիչ սերիաներ եմ տեսել, իսկի սյուժեն չգիտեմ։ Մենակ հիշում եմ, որ մեքսիկական էր։
> Իսկ Կասսանդրայի դերասանուհին մի ուրիշ սերիալում էր խաղում`«Մարիա Էմիլիա»։


 Ան, հիշում եմ որ ինչ որ մի բանը էն չէր, թե քիթն էր մի տեսակ քառակուսի, ինչ որ մի քառակուսի բան կար էդ աղջկա մեջ  :LOL:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Մեկ էլ "Կասանդրա" սերիալում  Լուիս Դավիթի`  Կասանդրային  առաջին  անգամ  համբուրելու  ժամանակ  հնչած   երգն  էի  շատ  սիրում: :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, հիշում եմ որ ինչ որ մի բանը էն չէր, թե քիթն էր մի տեսակ քառակուսի, ինչ որ մի քառակուսի բան կար էդ աղջկա մեջ


Քառակուսի ոչինչ չեմ հիշում էդ աղջկա վրա  :LOL: ։ Հակառակը՝ ամեն ինչը լավ կլոր էր  :LOL: ։ Բայց, օրինակ, քիթը մի քիչ խոզուկային էր կամ «կարտոշկա»  :LOL: ։ Կարո՞ղ ա դու դա նկատի ունեիր  :LOL: ։

----------


## Աբելյան

Վայ էն օրերը… :Love: 
Մեր տունը տելևիզր չկար, միշտ հելնում մեր հարևանների մոտ էի նայում: Ոչ իմաստն էի հասկանում, ոչ էլ հերոսների զգացմունքներով էի ապրում: Ուղղակի հարևանները կլանված նայում էին, ես էլ էի ակամայից կլանվում: Մարիցա տատին բողոքում էր, որ հայերեն չեն թարգմանում (ինքը ռուսերեն չէր հասկանում ու միշտ հարսից հարցնում էր ինչ են ասում), երեխեքը միշտ ուրախանում էին որ Կասանդրային ու Լույս Դավիթին իրար հետ էին տենում, կամ որ Կասանդրայի նեղության պահին ինքը օգնության էր գալի... Հարսն էլ մի քանի թիրախ ուներ, որոնց որ ամեն անգամ վատաբանելու առիթը բաց չէր թողում: Ինձ էլ ասում էր. "Որ մեծանաս, Կասանդրայի պես սիրուն կնիկ ե՞ս վեկալելու":
Բոլոր դերասաններին անգիր գիտեի, ով ով ա, ու որ հանկարծ մի օր լույսերը կտրեին, հո չէի նեղվում... Մի անգամ էլ պապան չթողաց. "Կասանդրա... Կասանդրա... Պառավ հո չես...": Նենց ծանր տարա... :Sad:  Ախր սյուժեն էլ կարգին չէի հասկանում: 
Հարևանները ձմեռը իրանց դրսի լույսը ամեն օր վառում էին, որ ես հանգիստ բարձրանամ իրանց մոտ: Մեկ-մեկ էլ որ չէի գալի` "երեկ լույսը վառել էինք որ գայիր, խի՞ չկայիր", ու ինձ սկսում էին պատմել Կասանդրայի գեղեցկության, Ռանդուի գերբնական ուժի, Լուիս Դավիթի մեծ սիրո ու մի երկու թափթփուկների կեղտոտությունների մասին:

----------

Կաթիլ (04.08.2010), Հայկօ (04.08.2010), Նարե (05.08.2010), Շինարար (04.08.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Չէէէ, հեռուստացույցի կամ անետնայի խնդիր չէր: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, շաբաթ-կիրակի, թե մենակ կիրակի էին ցույց տալիս: Հետո հաստատ մի բան փոխվեց, կարող ա օր կամ ժամ, չգիտեմ: Համենայնդպես փոխվելուց հետո հնարավոր չեղավ էլ նայել:


Հա, ես էլ եմ սենց մի բան հիշում, կիսատ էին թողել սերիալը, չգիտեմ ալիքն էին անջատում, թե ինչ, բայց մեր մոտ կիսատ էր մնացել, ասում էին իբր Երևանից անջատում են  :Jpit:  հետո մեր թաղից մեկի համար եսիմորտեղից վիդեոյի կասետով վերջի մի քանի սերիան ուղարկել էին, մեր թաղում էլ մենակ մենք վիդեո ունեինք, հավաքվեցին մեր տանը, նայեցինք, հետո էլ օրը մեկը վիդեոն շալակած տանում էր, որ մի անգամ էլ վայելեն էդքան սպասված վերջին սերիաները  :Jpit:

----------

Monk (05.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նոր ՖԲ-ում աչքովս ընկավ, գիշերվա կեսին բարձր դրել լսում եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (05.07.2014), Quyr Qery (30.06.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Նոր ՖԲ-ում աչքովս ընկավ, գիշերվա կեսին բարձր դրել լսում եմ


Հայկ ջան, իսկ մեր մոտ օրը քսանչորս ժամ էս ա  :Smile: 
Ստեղի ժողովուրդը ոնց որ թե էս տեսակ երաժշտությունից ուռած լինի  :Smile: 
Դրա համար էլ ամբողջ օրը բոլորը իրար սիրում են։ Ու նենց ջերմ ու կրքոտ, որ իմ պես դու էլ կկոմպլեքսավորվես  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (06.07.2014)

----------

